# Lounge > Food and Dining >  Places to try in Edmonton

## HiSpec

Any restaurant I should try when I am in Edmonton this weekend? I'll be there for a day and a half.

----------


## Neil4Speed

My recommendation would be Tony's Pizza Palace. Its in a seedy area but the food is amazing.

http://tonyspizzapalace.com/

----------


## littledan

if you are up in the north side there is a great restaurant called East. It is malaysian food and is delicious with roti bread, coconut rice, skewers, etc etc. 97st @ ~163 Ave

Downtown, Corso 32 is a delicious italian style cuisine in a small intimate setting. Decent prices, but only about 30 seats in the whole place so gotta make a reservation and will prob have to eat at an off peak time. Jasper ave between 103 and 104 st. There is a rub and tug upstairs called penthouse massage LOL.

For Vietnamese lunch cuisine, pho hoan pasteur is probably the best in town. Kingsway ave @ ~118 St beside the super store.

If you want some Jamaican food in an informal setting, Irie foods is awesome. Gotta have the jerk chicken with rice and beans and the soup is terrific. Beef patties FTW. 2 locations, whyte ave @103 ST and Millwoods location as well (Millwoods is the OG location but you gotta have a strap to roll up in mill hoods or you risk getting jacked. Basically the forest lawn of edmonton)

For burgers, Delux on 142 St @95 ave is pretty darn good, reasonable prices, and a nice decor. Owned by Ryan smyth et al. Also have WEM location.

Rouge lounge has great pizza but the service is hella slow and the place is a little rundown. 117St @ jasper ave

----------


## littledan

for italian food, sicilian pasta kitchen has good pasta and great mussels. Portions are gigantic so you can definitely share with your dining companion. Authentic italian made by kitchen filipinos. Jasper ave @ 112 St.

Of course there are the Earls/Joeys/Moxies/Cactus places as well if you are interested in those.

For authentic chinese, check out HOT WOK on 95 ave at 167 St. Great peking duck, stuffed chicken wings are buck, and there is a police station across the street so the risk of getting stabbed or shot is relatively low (unless its a COP that shoots you.)

For Korean food, Bi Bim Baab is awesome. Just off 97 St @~43 ave, just south of the whitemud drive. Try the King Kalbi if you go. Straight fobbed out Koreans so you know its authentic.

If you are a hipster, you can check out sugarbowl just north of whyte ave at 109 St. Lots of different beer selection, many different desserts, but i fucken hate hipsters so you won't find my ass there that's for sure. Chubby asian friend says it has best banana creme pie of all time.

For japanese, check out Tokyo noodle shop on Whyte ave at 107 St. Best jap food in town IMO. Great Red dragon roll, beef sashimi is by far the best in town, deep fried oysters with ponzu are awesome, and the prices are very reasonable. Also has the heaviest chairs in north america.

----------


## littledan

for italian sandwiches, Damore's is the absolute best sandwich in the entire world. I'm not even shitting you. Ask for the assorted italian with lettuce tomato onions and the italian dressing. Comes on fresh baked italian buns and grilled to perfection. Its straight hood in the northside, run by an italian family since way back in the day. Best if the GMA makes your sandwich. 127 St @ 130 Ave.

If you want a donair, SWISS DONAIR is the best around. By far. This is not debatable so don't fuck around. 82 St @ 144 Ave. They also have some strange Lebanese pop there that's supposed to be really good.

damn i'm hungry now...  :Frown:

----------


## n1zm0

i've always wondered, i have lots of relatives from Brunei up there, but we've never actually been to a Bruneian restaurant up there (i know there is a pretty large population of them up there for whatever reason), any of you 780 ppl can recommend one? is there even any?

----------


## Neil4Speed

LittleDan, your a boss, what a selection. I feel like you should start a thread for Calgary haha.

----------


## HiSpec

thanks guys!!

----------


## K3RMiTdot

bi bim Baab is very good. i went there a few weeks ago, i thought i was lost when driving there, was placed in a werid location.

if your there again, try Boualong Laos and Thai Cuisine for thai food, exceptionally good. located in chinatown!

----------


## dj_rice

Also recommend Bi Bim Baab. Went there for New Years, had the King Galbi. Melt in your mouth so gooooooooooood. 3 short ribs braised and served with Korean spicy sauce. 


But for donair, although Swiss Donair is pretty good, my vote goes to Fatboyz. 

For white Chinese food, try The Lingnan. They have their on TV show on Food Network and CityTV. Always packed. 

For Japanese, there are WAY better choices that Tokyo Noodle Shop. Try Shogun on Jasper Ave, or even Kyoto/Mikado, more pricier. If you go to Shogun, try the Dragon Eye roll.

----------


## littledan

> _Originally posted by dj_rice_ 
> *Also recommend Bi Bim Baab. Went there for New Years, had the King Galbi. Melt in your mouth so gooooooooooood. 3 short ribs braised and served with Korean spicy sauce. 
> 
> 
> But for donair, although Swiss Donair is pretty good, my vote goes to Fatboyz. 
> 
> For white Chinese food, try The Lingnan. They have their on TV show on Food Network and CityTV. Always packed. 
> 
> For Japanese, there are WAY better choices that Tokyo Noodle Shop. Try Shogun on Jasper Ave, or even Kyoto/Mikado, more pricier. If you go to Shogun, try the Dragon Eye roll.*



and now for the rebuttal! lol jk.

Just a heads up about Shogun/Kyoto/Mikado...

Shogun used to be the absolute best jap food in town for sure. But a few years ago the restaurant was sold to a new owner and has really gone down hill. I guess check it out and decide for yourself. Kyoto is fairly decent, their raw oysters are quite good if i remember correctly. Not a fan of their service however. 

As for Mikado, there is a location in South Edmonton Common, that one is awesome. Really good food including the dragon eye roll. They have a location downtown as well... and i think the downtown location is total shit. just sit down and look at the menu they hand you. It is so beat down, crusty, and gross, it really makes you think about the rest of their sanitary practices. I mean seriously, it looks like the menu just came back from the james spady centre. Also their "authentic" waitresses are all filipino... at least at tokyo noodle shop the waitresses are "authentic" chinese ladies! haha.  :ROFL!:  

Anyways try the places out and let us know your thoughts!

DJ rice lets go to lingnan, I know the owners miles and marty so we can sit in the private room in the back!  :Pooosie:   :Pooosie:

----------


## K3RMiTdot

i go to edmonton once a month, but i have yet to find a place that does a decent beef tataki... any of you have suggestions?

----------


## HiSpec

So I ended up trying this relatively new Mexican food truck/restaurant new Delta City Centre, it is called, Tres Carnales.

I must say I was quite impressed with their food. Portion wise it was fair for an average person. I was quite hungry so I finished off what my gf wasn't able to. But we had also ordered an appy and a few drinks so that filled up her appetite slightly before her entree.

----------


## Disoblige

Bump.

What's a good place for lunch or dinner in Edmonton, particularly somewhere in the NW?

----------


## ExtraSlow

I'd take east side reccomendations.

Habaneros in Leduc is nice.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Bump.
> 
> What's a good place for lunch or dinner in Edmonton, particularly somewhere in the NW?



I think Soda Jerks is way the fuck up there. Enormous burgers and cool drinks, plus you can get a 40 of OE in a paper bag. Just like Grad-94

----------


## statick

If you’re into kebabs, Turquaz Kebab House cannot be missed! It’s roughly in the area of the NW. Sunbake Pita is also a great place, if you want something quicker.

----------


## dirtsniffer

In Edmonton? 

Try leaving! You won't regret it

----------


## dj_rice

What cuisine are you looking for? I can make recommendations based on that

----------


## Clever

> So I ended up trying this relatively new Mexican food truck/restaurant new Delta City Centre, it is called, Tres Carnales.
> 
> I must say I was quite impressed with their food. Portion wise it was fair for an average person. I was quite hungry so I finished off what my gf wasn't able to. But we had also ordered an appy and a few drinks so that filled up her appetite slightly before her entree.



Work usually books me at a boutique hotel across the street from Tres Carnales. Their guacamole is pretty good and I grab take out their for dinner.

----------


## dj_rice

> Work usually books me at a boutique hotel across the street from Tres Carnales. Their guacamole is pretty good and I grab take out their for dinner.



If you liked their taco restaurant Tres Carnales, You'll love their other Mexican restaurant Rostizados. Amazing mexican food. As well, the same chef opened up a Philipino street food joint called Kanto 98St. Haven't been there yet, but lots of rave reviews from foodie blogs.

----------


## ShermanEF9

Harts Table and Bar is quite good. Louisiana Purchase is good. it depends on what you're looking for and where. you did say NW edmonton, but i would travel a bit for a few places.

For mexican food, Tres Carnales is good, but i would absolutely recommend Three Amigos in Duggan instead.

----------


## Disoblige

Thanks for feedback so far.

Yeah I guess venturing outside of the area might be needed. Tomorrow, looking for somewhere with good tapas, happy hour would be a plus.

Might give Kanto 98 a try but see there is also a Korean place called Hanjan that looks good.

Could not for the life of me find any decent sushi places in Edmonton by the way...

----------


## dj_rice

> Thanks for feedback so far.
> 
> Yeah I guess venturing outside of the area might be needed. Tomorrow, looking for somewhere with good tapas, happy hour would be a plus.
> 
> Might give Kanto 98 a try but see there is also a Korean place called Hanjan that looks good.
> 
> Could not for the life of me find any decent sushi places in Edmonton by the way...




For decent and hipster sushi, Japanois Bistro is really good. I get the omakase lunch set, that the chef decides what you get. IIRC its $20 and a ton of dishes/tapas style. But IMO Calgary has way better sushi than Edmonton does and just restaurants in general. I think its cause we're close to Fort Mac and oil rigs and everyone drives a lifted truck redneck. 

If you want tapas, try Izakaya Dorinku or Izakaya Tomo, pressed sushi. 

Hansik just opened up I think and its pretty good, Korean place. 

Theres honestly nothing good in the NW, its the ghetto, I live in the NW, and for eating out, its always downtown or Southside. Unless you like donairs, NW has a ton of good joints.

----------


## rx7boi

If you like Malaysian cuisine, maybe check out Tropika. Their skewers with the peanut butter sauce are great.

For fondue, give Melting Pot a try.

Both are near the south end of Edmonton on the way home.

----------


## trieu

> Thanks for feedback so far.
> 
> Yeah I guess venturing outside of the area might be needed. Tomorrow, looking for somewhere with good tapas, happy hour would be a plus.
> 
> Might give Kanto 98 a try but see there is also a Korean place called Hanjan that looks good.
> 
> Could not for the life of me find any decent sushi places in Edmonton by the way...



Sushi Wasabi is pretty good, almost comparable to Zipang in Calgary.

----------


## msommers

Tzin is excellent for tapas.

Corso 32 for high-end Italian. The Italian Centre for pizza.

Prairie Noodle Shop for ramen.

MEAT for smoked BBQ fare.

Next Act casual pub feel with excellent (the best) caesars and very good food.

Duchess for French pastries.

Elm for coffee and breakfast sandwiches.

Remedy for a chai.

Seoul Fried Chicken...for fried chicken.

Hanjan or Mama Lee's for legit Korean.

Tres Carnales for tacos. Their sister store Rostizado I didn't like.

Zwick's Pretzels....for various pretzels.

North 53 for cocktails though I think they may have closed. Clementine makes decent cocktails but I fucking hate that place so I can't recommend it.

The Bothy for scotch and whiskey. Food is above average.

Range Road and The Hardware Grill are supposed to be good for steaks but I've never been.

----------


## dj_rice

> Seoul Fried Chicken...for fried chicken.



If this place had easier access and wasn't so small and crazy busy, I'd be here everyday. 5 piece Garlic Soy set, sesame slaw, fries $11. Their corn fritters are like crack to me. Mochi like. So good.

I remember reading somewhere that the chef/owner of SFC is the son of Mama's Lees. And Mama Lee's had bomb ass Korean fried chicken already.

----------


## msommers

That's Hanjan, his name is Sam, and his Mom cooks at both plans or mentored chef's, I forget. Awesome dude and legit knows an incredible amount about coffee.

----------


## brucebanner

Wife and I went to Corso 32 a few months ago and it was a good experience, smaller venue though.

----------


## beecue

I'm there every other weekend so these are great. If you guys have any other suggestions that would be appreciated. Anywhere in the city is fine. I go to the St. Albert theatre because it's the only one with recliners there.  :facepalm: 

I have these on my list:

Turquaz Kebab House 
The art of cake
Tiramisu Bistro
Rosso Pizzeria
Under the high wheel
De Dutch

----------


## BavarianBeast

The Melting Pot is the best place to dine in Edmonton. Try for yourself.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Fuck. Me. Dead.
Just found out Accent Lounge packed it in this summer. I feel like my favorite aunt just died.
Edmonton - Accent - Hardware Grill = Garry Indiana.

----------


## Clever

Bump. Looks like I’m going to be in Edmonton for a week, I usually stay at the Union Bank but that’s closed so I’m booked at the JW, any food places worth checking out nearby? I’d prefer walking distance.

----------


## dj_rice

If you like Mexican, Rostizados by Tres Carnales is pretty good

Hanjan in Oliver for Korean but bit of a walk from where you are staying

Corsa32 I think packed it in, showing temp closed.

Dorinku Osaka for drinks/Japanese tapas

I've heard good things about Campio Brewing

For Vietnamese subs, Nhon Hoa 2 (not Nhon Hoa, 2 different stores/business, literally across the street from each other)

----------


## statick

For places that are reasonably close to you, here are some considerations

Black Pearl - great seafood, great atmosphere

Cafe Amore Bistro - a longer walk (or short drive), same owners as Black Pearl

Bistro Praha - homestyle place for things like goulash and schnitzel

Sabor - Portuguese & Spanish, great seafood

Uccellino - still open, last time I checked, the casual side of Corso32

Kellys Pub - solid pub grub (Next Act is another good one, but its on the other side of the river, Sherlock Holmes in downtown also gets a lot of play but the food is just a tad better than alright)

Woodwork - great tapas 

Bundok - sometimes going for trendiness over taste, but worth trying

Bianco - decent Italian place (not in the same league as Corso32, or the other places mentioned here, but not bad)

Bottega 104 - similar to Bianco

----------


## killramos

The QE2 comes to mind

----------


## Clever

Thanks DJ and Statik, glad you mentioned Kelly’s suppose to go there on Tuesday.

----------


## taemo

Filipino cuisine is more modern in Edmonton than Calgary.

Yelo'd Ice Cream - champorado is amazing and various flavor that they serve.
https://www.yelod.ca/

Friend recommended this to me and we enjoyed our dinner here.
https://www.instagram.com/kanto98st._eatery/

Been wanting to try Filistix for a while but I dont know the next time we will be up there.
https://filistix.ca/

----------


## Clever

Awesome, Kanto is close to the viet sub place Dj_Rice recommended, I’ll try both places.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Wow, when I lived just off Whyte I knew I didn't go downtown much, but this makes me realize how little I actually did. I think the only DT names I recognize from these huge recent lists are Corso-32 and that shitty, watery taco place everyone thinks is so good. * Oh and I guess Sherlock Holmes.
I guess I was all about the Whyte Power.

----------


## suntan

> My recommendation would be Tony's Pizza Palace. Its in a seedy area but the food is amazing.
> 
> http://tonyspizzapalace.com/



Yes Edmonton is seedy.

----------


## littledan

Bar bricco for sure. So good.

If downtown, just try to stay alive and not get stabbed. Seriously.

Joey's has supersonic jack and cokes during happy hour. So good.

----------


## killramos

Says a lot about a place when Joeys is a recommended restaurant.

----------


## Clever

> Bar bricco for sure. So good.
> 
> If downtown, just try to stay alive and not get stabbed. Seriously.
> 
> Joey's has supersonic jack and cokes during happy hour. So good.



Ive only stayed downtown when I go to EDM for work, the Union Bank was a preferred hotel since it was close to where I need to be, but police were outside all the time, I was told its much worse now so it should be an interesting week.

----------


## BavarianBeast

Melting pot

----------


## ExtraSlow

I think that's racist. We are supposed to be a mosaic.

----------


## dj_rice

> Awesome, Kanto is close to the viet sub place Dj_Rice recommended, I’ll try both places.



Kanto 98 is a good choice. You'll have a good dinner here as mentioned above. Edgar cooks some great food

----------


## littledan

> Says a lot about a place when Joeys is a recommended restaurant.



Just for the happy hour drink specials. Dont hate!

----------


## gwill

sabor is great. Had some of the best lobster there I've ever had. There is normands on 116st and jasper that's got amazing food. It's like stepping into a restaurant from 40 years ago. Place has been around forever.

Lots of the suggestions seem like their made by poor students on a tight budget.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Campio brewing has beer. I've heard the pizza is good.

----------


## flipstah

Syphay for Thai food

----------


## Team_Mclaren

Thai Together for thai food. A++

----------


## Clever

> sabor is great. Had some of the best lobster there I've ever had. There is normands on 116st and jasper that's got amazing food. It's like stepping into a restaurant from 40 years ago. Place has been around forever.
> 
> Lots of the suggestions seem like their made by poor students on a tight budget.



I don’t mind, I’m mostly solo during these trips so I prefer low key places.

----------


## killramos

> Just for the happy hour drink specials. Dont hate!



No hate on you, Edmonton on the other hand lol

----------

